# Chases first Photoshoot



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

He was such a good boy! He was boggling like crazy! :3


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Also can anyone help me figure out his color and markings?


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not sure on the markings but HOLY-CRAP he is CUTE!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Mattsrats said:


> I'm not sure on the markings but HOLY-CRAP he is CUTE!





DustyRat said:


> Great shots


 Thank you both! :3 He's a real sweet heart too :3


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

These are really good photos! I wish I could get mine to sit still like this, whenever I try to take pictures of them they think I have a treat and run up to the camera and stick their faces right in front of the lens so then I can't see anything and just get a blurry blob of fur  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

He sure is one devilishly handsome dude!

As for colour/marking - I would say black mismarked cap


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

ksaxton said:


> These are really good photos! I wish I could get mine to sit still like this, whenever I try to take pictures of them they think I have a treat and run up to the camera and stick their faces right in front of the lens so then I can't see anything and just get a blurry blob of fur
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Helps when you have a dSLR with a lens with a wide aperature and a fast shutter speed. That will help freeze motion hahaha



NeeNee said:


> He sure is one devilishly handsome dude!
> 
> As for colour/marking - I would say black mismarked cap


Thank you I thought he was like a silver black with a blazed cap or something, but wasnt sure becuase of his slight spotting on his belly chin and eye lol


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Oh god what camera do you have? Beautiful pictures <3


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg cutie!! Awesome shots


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

ilovescience said:


> Oh god what camera do you have? Beautiful pictures <3


Thank you, I have a Canon 50D.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

These are amazing!!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

great photos!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh he is SO CUTE! Beautiful photos.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> These are amazing!!





bloomington bob said:


> great photos!





Jessiferatu said:


> Oh he is SO CUTE! Beautiful photos.


Thank you all so much!! I'll update this thread regurlary with pictures now that I found my camera cord :3


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice shots. And you can tell he was loving the attention.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Marie5656 said:


> Nice shots. And you can tell he was loving the attention.


He was more annoyed that he stepped in honey and wanted to get it all over his mom and her camera hahahah. I'll be taking more photos this week at some point :3


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great shots! Handsome guy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Lovely photos!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

those are the best photos I've ever seen. he is stunning!


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Awesome camerawork! Im jealous, the only functioning camera I have right now is the one on my phone


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

wowww! what a handsome lil guy!!!


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much! :3


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Seriously, you have the touch, these shots are so professional! Chase is a very handsome dude.... :0)


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

They little eyes are so mesmerising, like a little puppy in a window, just want to kiss his little face


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Chase is one adorable rattie. You got such great shots! I can hardly get our girls to sit still for any pictures. Even the boys are a wee bit crazy, so I'm hoping once they age they settle down a bit lol.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much hahaha. I am trying to expand my photography to many different animals :3 I love chase so much. Hes such a good boy.


----------

